# On-line Tea Supplier



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone recommend and good on-line supplier of loose tea. I regularly visit Whittards' stores but I'm wondering if there is a cheaper alternative, with similar quality of tea.

Currently enjoying Tippy Golden Yunnan, Nepal Shangri-la, and Dragonwell Long King Green Tea.

Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check Atkinson's website. I buy all my loose tea there. Excellent quality. Their Earl Grey scented and Lapsong is the best I've tasted.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Canton Tea is outstanding I use them and can recommend


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a fan of Darjeeling Tea and have been ever since I thought that I was intolerant to dairy produce...

So for the last twenty-five years I have been using one of these sites... Originally only Thunderbolt, but the other two have come along since, and there was another one... I can't remember what it's called though. For the first couple of years the tea from Thunderbolt was always ridiculously cheap, although they seemed to include the paper bag in the weight... Even so cheap... Then they must have caught on, and the prices shot up, despite my criticism of their weighing method, they apologised and then ignored me, so I looked for others.

http://www.thunderbolttea.com

http://goldentipstea.com/collections/gifts-teas

http://www.teabox.com

These online shops are mostly in Darjeeling... My latest purchase arrived last week from Teabox "Arya Ruby (Spring) Darjeeling Black Tea", it arrived in a few days, in 5 100gm vacuum sealed bags, and there were 5 10gm free samples included.

The tea is sublime.

Edit: There is also a good tea shop in Lincoln: http://www.imperialteas.co.uk but I haven't used them for years.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheers for the tips. They'll keep me busy for the next few days.


----------



## RitikaAmble (Dec 12, 2017)

I've ordered some loose leaf teas from the online tea store called "Techa tea boutique". I've tried some Darjeeling, Assam and Nilgiri teas from the store and I really liked it. I'd recommend you to try it once from https://techatea.com.


----------



## baraew (Jan 7, 2018)

For single origin Taiwan Oolong teas, you might want to check out ToDoTea. They have a good deal for free tea samples to get you started.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Buyer beware

None of the recommended suppliers have been in touch

Try some local tea providers before spending offshore


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Pennine Tea and Coffee:

https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/

Covers both your needs? I can't speak for the tea, but they keep a good stock of green coffee and are competitively priced if you buy enough.


----------



## willprice (Feb 9, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Check Atkinson's website. I buy all my loose tea there. Excellent quality. Their Earl Grey scented and Lapsong is the best I've tasted.


Is this the website you're talking about

https://thecoffeehopper.com/shop/#global-body-tag%22

It seems fantastically good value £7/250g

I'll have to try some of this next time I need some tea (although I've got shelves full of various different teas at the moment that I need to make some headway with)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

I buy from Nothing but Tea. Small mail order business in Bedford. Not the cheapest but very nice teas and friendly helpful servic. In the current climate, supply can be quite difficult but worth persevering


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Custodian said:


> I buy from Nothing but Tea. Small mail order business in Bedford. Not the cheapest but very nice teas and friendly helpful servic. In the current climate, supply can be quite difficult but worth persevering


 5 posts, 3 plugs for Nothing but Tea (on a coffee forum). Try and be original at least!


----------



## Matty365 (Dec 26, 2020)

sjenner said:


> I am a fan of Darjeeling Tea and have been ever since I thought that I was intolerant to dairy produce...
> 
> So for the last twenty-five years I have been using one of these sites... Originally only Thunderbolt, but the other two have come along since, and there was another one... I can't remember what it's called though. For the first couple of years the tea from Thunderbolt was always ridiculously cheap, although they seemed to include the paper bag in the weight... Even so cheap... Then they must have caught on, and the prices shot up, despite my criticism of their weighing method, they apologised and then ignored me, so I looked for others.
> 
> ...


 I agree Thunderbolt is great but a bit pricey for me as well...


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I use The Gilded Teapot (https://www.thegildedteapot.com), I haven't found anything that matches it for quality.

I haven't used some of the companies listed in this thread though, so I ought to give them a try.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I am looking to buy some loose fruit tea. We typically buy from the superstore. Any recommendations would be appreciated. I am looking at Atkinson.


----------



## HaggisMoose (Jan 25, 2021)

Hopefully Algerian Coffee Stores (https://algeriancoffeestores.com/) or The Tea Junction (https://thetjunction.co.uk/).

I used to always buy tea from The Tea Junction but now since I pass by Algerian Coffee Stores use them at the moment. If the same people run The Tea Junction now and I guess they do, I can recommend them also.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

If you don't have enough recommendations to go on already then I'd give a thumbs up to https://www.shibui-tea.co.uk/


----------

